# Blue ram in trouble



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

OK so heres the issue. i got a beautiful blue ram, but for the last week, hes all messed up, hes bottom heavy, cannot swim right, its like his swim bladdar, or something is frigged up on him, any ideas?

29g

soft
ph even
all metals low etc.

28 degrees

fresh water, tinged with peet moss

setup over a year

2 discus few months
2 rams 
6 neon tetra 
pleco
2 clown loach 
all about a year besides discus.

7. ive tried a salt bath, 

5 live plants, 2 fake ones
12 hours of light a day average

water is changed on a 3-4 week regular schedual
and more frequently if needed,

fed daily, frozen mosquito larva, and flake food

and again the singns hes showing are sinking, and no balance.
he has been eating, and chillin, ive takin note of that.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

JordanR said:


> OK so heres the issue. i got a beautiful blue ram, but for the last week, hes all messed up, hes bottom heavy, cannot swim right, its like his swim bladdar, or something is frigged up on him, any ideas?
> 
> 29g
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I'll be much help, but when I posted over a week ago for a problem with my GBR, I got no responses, so I'll try to offer ideas.

You could just observe, but these fish are so fragile, by the time you really see decline it's often too late. Swollen abdomen could indicate parasites, and I'm beginning to think that is not all that uncommon. I lost my female a few days ago, and now I'm treating my tank (one male GBR and Cardinal tetras) with API General Cure. So far the fish are showing no distress with the med in the water. Do you notice if your GBR spits out his food? 

I'm assuming you meant to say your temp is 82, not 28! You could raise your temp a bit too, that may help a fragile fish. 

I'd be curious how your fish does. Not swimming well is not a good sign. Can you isolate him, so he feels less stress and isn't with other fish?

Gwen


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

So he eats, that's good. What's his poop look like? Does it look like he is panting?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

2 discus in a 29 gallon will simply not work.


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

*german blue still kickin*

update. hes still alive, still eating, it seems like hes paralized from half way down, his tail fin doesnt move at all.
and he can only propel himself with his 2 front fins like a betta. swim bladdar still not working, this fish is a rock. still looking for his cure pelase help me !!!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

JordanR said:


> update. hes still alive, still eating, it seems like hes paralized from half way down, his tail fin doesnt move at all.
> and he can only propel himself with his 2 front fins like a betta. swim bladdar still not working, this fish is a rock. still looking for his cure pelase help me !!!



I have no clue what to tell you. My GBR did fantastic through the round of meds "General Cure" that is an anti-parasitic medication. Perhaps you should try a treatment of meds for bacterial infections, but I'm just guessing. I'm glad I treated my tank, even though I wasn't sure what killed my female GBR. At least I have peace of mind, that all is good in my tank, as I'm going to get another female on Wednesday. 

Someone asked about "poop". Have you been able to observe and comment on that?

I think you have to try something, because without some treatment, IMO, you'll for sure lose the fish. Just add it more slowly than the directions indicate, because they are sensitive to water changes. 

I added meds slowly, watched my male, and he did fine through it. Didn't lose any of my Cardinals or ammano shrimp.

Best of luck

Gwen


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

i have to take your advice your rams are beautiful ^^
i dont wanna lose him, hes gotten a salt bath once a day
for 2 days now signs of improvement,
either that or hes just good at swimming sideways now lol


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

JordanR said:


> i have to take your advice your rams are beautiful ^^
> i dont wanna lose him, hes gotten a salt bath once a day
> for 2 days now signs of improvement,
> either that or hes just good at swimming sideways now lol



Are you saying after 2 days "no" sign of improvement? Or there is improvement? If there is, just keep doing the salt baths. If not, talk to your LFS about meds for such symptoms. Hope he makes it. 

I'm planning on getting a new female GBR today, after work. I hope my male will like her 

Gwen


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

JordanR said:


> update. hes still alive, still eating, it seems like hes paralized from half way down, his tail fin doesnt move at all.
> and he can only propel himself with his 2 front fins like a betta. swim bladdar still not working, this fish is a rock. still looking for his cure pelase help me !!!


Neurological problems are often caused by bacterial infections I believe. An infection could also cause swim bladder problems. The eating part perplexes me because sick fish that eat are often parasite infected, but ones that don't eat often have another problem (bacterial or viral). 

I'm not a vet, I am only regurgitating my interpretation of what I've read.


----------

